# Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

Servus,
im Fliegenfischer-Forum fragte ich nach Produktvorschlägen nach, für eine günstige stabile Fliegenrolle. Per PN bekam ich einen Tipp. Ich sollte dieses No-Name Produkt testen. Er hätte damit schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kurzum, ich bestellte eine YA-85 Rolle für 32 Euro mit Versand, bezahlt habe ich per Pay Pal. Nach ca zwei Wochen kam dann diese Rolle:
Siehe Fotos:





































http://img207.*ih.us/img207/8205/p6030006.jpg

Die Rolle lässt sich von links auf rechts Hand umstellen. Ich fische sie jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten und konnte noch keine groben Fehler festellen. Der langzeit Test wird es zeigen, ich denke aber für 32 Euro habe ich ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältniss bekommen. Stabil ist sie auf Fälle. Der Hersteller überzeugte mich dermassen, das ich eine weitere Rolle bestellte, und zwar für meine 7-8 Shakespeare eine Ya-95. Diese Rolle war allerdings eine andere, aber von der Bauart ziemlich gleich. Sie war sogar billiger nämlich 26 Euro. Das Bremssystem allerdings kann nicht soviel Bremskraft aufbringen, wie das andere Modell, was mir persönlich nichts ausmacht.


----------



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

sicherlich ist es keine rolle, die extrem hochwertig ist, aber für dieses geld gibt es nichts vergleichbares, 
die selbe rolle kostet hier: 59,90 euro,  

in china: ca: 23euro

sorry laut forensregeln darf ich keine links von ebay posten


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

Mehrpreis wird sich dann durch ein oder zwei zusätzliche Händler erklären lassen.


----------



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

ok dann hier zwei links:

einmal china:http://www.dhgate.com/ya95-aminum-die-casting-cnc-fly-fishing-reels/p-ff8080812fc496db012fcd713d0d503f.html#s1-1-null

die selbe rolle in deutschland:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CNC-gefraste...llen&hash=item2c6658b3e2&_uhb=1#ht_2162wt_916


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



> Hallo perikles,
> 
> die Preisunterschiede sind schon enorm.
> Meine Devise : Wer warten kann, zahlt weniger.
> ...


 


Bist du da sicher?
Sind das nicht Steuern, und der Zoll kommt noch drauf?


----------



## perikles (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

der chinese, den ich gepostet habe, ist 100% zuverlässig 3mal bestellt, 3 mal bekommen, die andere rolle finde ich noch besser, allerdings schwerer, aber dafür billiger und stabiler


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

Danke für die konkrete Antwort.


----------



## perikles (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

zum thema rolle: je nach wohnort, hat der wessi vielleicht höhere kosten, miete etc.. münchen z.B ist mit die teuerste stadt in deutschland, fängt beim angeln an, und hört bei den mieten auf, ich beneide euch ossis um eure dav mentalität, wenn das hier auch so wäre, hätten wir ein anglerisches paradies, bei unseren landschaftlichen topgewässern


----------



## perikles (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

19% mehrwertsteuer und um die 3% zoll je nach produkt, jedenfalls ich rechne immer, und wäge ab


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



perikles schrieb:


> zum thema rolle: je nach wohnort, hat der wessi vielleicht höhere kosten, miete etc.. münchen z.B ist mit die teuerste stadt in deutschland, fängt beim angeln an, und hört bei den mieten auf, ich beneide euch ossis um eure dav mentalität, wenn das hier auch so wäre, hätten wir ein anglerisches paradies, bei unseren landschaftlichen topgewässern


 


#g#g#g


----------



## Tigersclaw (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

hach ja immer diese ossi wessi Milchmädchenrechnungen und Stammtischthemen... traurig


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



> Ein Chinese hat mich mal übers Ohr gehauen.
> 3 Artikel ersteigert und 3x Versandkosten abgedrückt. Das war nicht fair aber immer noch günstiger als in unseren Shops.


Kann man so nicht sagen, das steht eindeutig dabei ob jemand Versandkostenrabatt anbietet oder nicht. Bei vielen chinesischen Händlern ist es nämlich so das diese den Gesamtpreis über den Versand kalkulieren. Finde ich nicht verwerflich, sondern normal.




> 19% mehrwertsteuer und um die 3% zoll je nach produkt,



19% EuSt ja, Zoll kommt erst ab 150€ dazu.


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



perikles schrieb:


> zum thema rolle: je nach wohnort, hat der wessi vielleicht höhere kosten, miete etc.. münchen z.B ist mit die teuerste stadt in deutschland, fängt beim angeln an, und hört bei den mieten auf, ich beneide euch ossis um eure dav mentalität, wenn das hier auch so wäre, hätten wir ein anglerisches paradies, bei unseren landschaftlichen topgewässern



München hat auch andere Nettolöhne (oft das was andere Brutto haben), die im Osten haben wenig Arbeit und Löhne von denen man nicht leben kann.Im DAV Gewässerpool sind die Rosinen auch schon herausgekauft (NABU und Co).


----------



## perikles (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> München hat auch andere Nettolöhne (oft das was andere Brutto haben), die im Osten haben wenig Arbeit und Löhne von denen man nicht leben kann.Im DAV Gewässerpool sind die Rosinen auch schon herausgekauft (NABU und Co).



ja stimmt, deutschland braucht unbedingt einen flächendeckenden mindestlohn und eine bessere soziale gerechtigkeit,

echt? hat die nabu gewässer gekauft? welche?


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



perikles schrieb:


> ja stimmt, deutschland braucht unbedingt einen flächendeckenden mindestlohn und eine bessere soziale gerechtigkeit,
> 
> echt? hat die nabu gewässer gekauft? welche?



Ich hatte mal die Gewasserkarte Sachsen Anhalt in der Hand,da wurden jedes Jahr Gewasser herausgestrichen -an denen wir vorbeikamen stand Naturschutzgebiet ob nun NABU ist doch die gleiche sauce .


----------



## Tigersclaw (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

sagen wirs mal so.... wenn ich sehe wie sich manche Angler am Gewässer verhalten, ist es für die so genannten Rosinen sicher besser das die jemand aufkauft.... ( das benehmen einiger weniger war hier in Sachsen schon mehrfach Grund, das das Fischereirecht nicht mehr an den DAV ging)
@arme Ossis vs reiche wessi /Vereinsstrecken vs DAV pool... da halte ich mich lieber raus....

sooo genug off topic

@china rolle: was mir bei einer recht preisgünstigen rolle ab und an passiert, is das sich die fliegenschnur  zwischen rollenkörper und halterung verklemmt.. passiert das bei der auch ab und an mal??


----------



## perikles (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

nein, also bei diesem modell passiert das nicht, auch bei dem anderen modell, das ich gekauft habe, passt alles,


----------



## fischling (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

Hallo perikles,

bezahlen mit PayPal geht nicht!

Wie hast Du das gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## perikles (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

wie ich den artikel geschrieben habe, war pay pal noch möglich, jetzt zahle ich mit sofort überweisung, kann man dort auswählen, funktioniert super, habe damit die anderen zwei rollen gekauft


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



> Hallo j.Breithardt,,
> bei meiner letzten Sendung aus den USA zahlte ich die sogenannte Einfuhrumsatzsteuer in Höhe von 19% des Warenwertes. Das entspricht unserer Mehrwertsteuer.
> 
> Ja, da bin ich sicher. Der Postbote hat mir die Kohle persönlich abgeknöpft. Ein Anruf beim Zoll hat sein Vorgehen bestätigt.
> ...


 

,#h

meine Frage bezog sich auch auf die Einfuhr aus Asien, nicht aus den USA.


----------



## Lazarus (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



> Hallo j.Breithardt,,
> bei meiner letzten Sendung aus den USA zahlte ich die sogenannte Einfuhrumsatzsteuer in Höhe von 19% des Warenwertes. Das entspricht unserer Mehrwertsteuer.


Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällt erst ab einem Warenwert inkl. Versandkosten von 22€ an.
Die Fliegenrolle zu 28,23US$ müsste beim derzeitigen Dollarkurs also gerade noch ohne die 19% kommen.

Wobei das bei dem Betrag ja sowieso nur ein paar Euro ausmacht.


----------



## woern1 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

Wenn das der Ami (ich vermute mal einen gewerblichen Händler dahinter) macht, also den Warenwert niedriger angibt,  und das beim Export beim amerikanischen Zoll rauskommt, dann ist der aber schnell seine Zulassung/Gewerbekarte los. 
Die amerikanischen Behörden sind da sehr rigoros.
Und das macht von den amerikanischen Händlern eigentlich keiner mehr.

TL

werner


----------



## Raubfisch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

Das ist alles ganz interessant und so aber warum lese ich hier seit kurzem immer back with a bang ?! Ist das ein insider oder was soll der titel ?!


----------



## Raubfisch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

Jo, habe ich inzwischen auch erfahren. Aber was genau hat das mit dem thema zu tun ?! oder mit den anderen themen wo "back with a bang" vorsteht ?!


----------



## perikles (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Tröötersteller hat mal ne Sperre kassiert, in seiner Abwesenheit ein paar Fliegen gebastelt und will jetzt mit einem großen Knall zeigen, was er drauf hat. Ein solches Ego will gestreichelt werden: am Besten mit: tolle Fliege, toller Hecht, tolle Rolle etc. ...
> 
> Vielleicht ist das mit dem Knall auch anders gemeint #c...
> 
> P.S.: tolle Rolle



nein, sondern, ich will anfängern zeigen, dass wirklich jeder fliegenfischen lernen kann, ohne prof. hilfe ohne kurs ohne guiding, 
und streicheleinheiten bevorzuge ich eher von frauen, als in form schriftlicher art in einem forum^^ wenns mir darum ginge gutes feedback für mein ego zu bekommen, würde ich komplett anders auftreten,  ich würde viel mehr auf der schleimspur daher kommen und zu 100% regel und gesellschaftskonform mich in foren bewegen, das gegenteil ist aber der fall  zuviel zum thema mein ego braucht virtuelle streicheleinheiten 

nachtrag: nun ja bei dir sehe ich 2414 beiträge innerhalb von ca. 3 jahren, wer soviel schreibt, braucht anscheinend viel zuspruch und virtuelle aufmerksamkeit, musst du zwanghaft überall mitreden? frage dich doch mal selbst, warum du  soviel schreiben musst, für was eigentlich soviele beiträge? wo wirklich viel nichtsagendes anglerische bla bla dabei ist, ich bin seit 2005 dabei, habe allerdings nur 630 beiträge geschrieben, und davon wirklich einige gute beiträge und themen, und bei dir? 

nein ich leide nicht^^ ob ich ein pos. feedback bekomme oder nicht, wichtig ist, dass es die anfänger motiviert und leute geld sparen können, damit das fliegenfischen endlich liberaler wird und dieses elitäre arogante fliegenfischer denken in deutschland verschwindet


----------



## perikles (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> ahja, daher auch so viele hilfreiche Tipps und hilfreiche Beiträge in Trööts, wo Anfänger nach Rat suchen...
> 
> Muss ich übersehen haben...
> 
> Tolle Rolle...



naja, muss man halt bisserl dran arbeiten und lesen und lernen und zeit invistieren, die leute wollen immer alles schnell bekommen, ohne eigeninitiative


----------



## perikles (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

kaulbarsch, bist halt ein gehässiger user^^ also spare ich mir die diskussion, stell halt mal selbst was auf die beine^^ oder hast du ausser lästern nix drauf? bring dich doch ähnlich ein, wie ich, mache doch mal ein paar schöne beiträge, aber lästern ist immer einfacher gell?

ps: seit 2010 ca.2500 beiträge geschrieben, da kann ich natürlich anglerisch und beitrags mässig nicht mithalten, ich neige mein haupt vor so einer geballten kompetenz


----------



## perikles (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Du meinst, das ist also Dein Tipp? Garniert mit tausend Trööts und Bilderchens, welche tollen Rollen Du (als Anfänger) bestellt hast, welche tollen Fliegen Du (als Anfänger) schon gebastelt hast und welchen tollen Fische Du (als Anfänger) schon gefangen hast...
> 
> So betrachtet, versteh ichs jetzt. Ich denke, dank Dir wird Fliegenfischen jetzt Volkssport...



versuche doch nicht krampfhaft mit polemischen mitteln, alles ins lächerliche zu ziehen^^ ist aber egal, wenn man es fachlich nicht kann, dann halt so,  dem einen gefällts, dem anderen  nicht^^


----------



## perikles (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang IV:Neue CNC-Rolle aus China*

danke dir auch "toller user" und viel spass, bei deinem senf dazu gegeben in jedem tröt^^ vielleicht hast du bald 6000 beiträge und steigst in den beitrags-olymp auf


----------

